
Facebook Removes Trump Campaign Ads for Including Symbol Used by Nazis - ericzawo
https://www.adweek.com/programmatic/facebook-removes-trump-campaign-ads-symbol-nazis/
======
downerending
tldr: The symbol is a point-down red equilateral triangle. Seriously, does
anyone recognize this symbol? (without googling)

EDIT: Just found it in a news story. It's a symbol used by Antifa in Spain,
which is why it was in the ad. Fake news strikes again. (Don't hold your
breath for an apology.)

